# Is Guru an "other manufacturer"?



## Steve-O (Jan 28, 2004)

Got a <a href=https://forums.consumerreview.com/[email protected]@.efe34e0>Guru Veloci'Ti</a> and can't recall any other RBR poster discussing this brand. Anyone else have a Guru (Veloci'Ti or other?).

I also wanted to put the new forum through it's paces a little and see how it works ;-)

How about a little HTML to post a picture?

<img src=https://gallery.consumerreview.com/webcrossing/images/Guru2.jpg>


----------



## jeff27 (Jan 28, 2004)

*schweet*

That is cool head badge! How's the ride? Is it a 6/4 frame? Don't need to tell you to enjoy it.......


----------



## Greg B (Aug 6, 2003)

*Riding a Veloci'ti 6/4*

I've had a 6/4 D/A for about 8 months...LOVE IT! Great bike. Enjoy the new ride.

Greg


----------

